# BATCH: Datum umformatieren



## 3Dnavigator (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe ein Batch-Script, das jeden Tag ausgeführt wird um gewisse Daten zu sichern. Für jeden Tag wird ein Ordner mit dem aktuellen Datum per %Date% erstellt. Allerdings ist das Format TT.MM.JJJJ - wie auch im Windows eingestellt ist.

Frage: Wie kann man das Format für die Ordnerbenennung auf JJMMTT ändern, ohne das Windows-Datumformat anzupassen?

Ich kann das Windows-Datum nicht anpassen, da sonst ein anderes Programm, welches mit den aktuellen Datum arbeitet, nicht korrekt weiter arbeiten würde...

Grüsse aus der CH!


----------



## Azi (6. September 2005)

mit %date:~-4%.%date:~3,2%.%date:~-4%.%date:~0,2%


----------



## Gämeu (10. Oktober 2005)

Das ist meine Lösung:

```
REM Aktuelle Zeit abrufen
set CURRENTTIME=%TIME%

REM Zusammensetzung Archivname
set ARCHIVNAME=%DATE:~6,6%%DATE:~3,3%%DATE:~0,2%

REM Verzeichnis erstellen
mkdir %ARCHIVNAME%
```
Dabei kommt jedoch raus *200510.10*! Verdamn. Der Punkt zwischen 10.10 muss jedoch weg, weiss jmd. wie?


----------



## Azi (10. Oktober 2005)

```
REM Aktuelle Zeit abrufen
set CURRENTTIME=%TIME%

REM Zusammensetzung Archivname
set ARCHIVNAME=%DATE:~6,6%%DATE:~3,2%%DATE:~0,2%

REM Verzeichnis erstellen
mkdir %ARCHIVNAME%
```


----------



## chrysler (11. Oktober 2005)

Da habe ich jetzt ne Frage zu:
Was bedeutet die Deklarierung von ARCHIVNAME mit diesen ~ und x,y und %% ?

Danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## Azi (11. Oktober 2005)

Also,
%date% gibt das Datum aus (klar, oder?)
%date:~0,2% gibt die ersten 2 Zeichen von %date% aus (heute wäre das die 10)
%date:~0,3% gibt die ersten 3 Zeichen aus
%date:~3,5% gibt 5 Zeichen aus, beginnend bei Zeichen Nr. 3


----------

